# earphone better than Sennheiser MX170



## manuprasaddlw (Sep 2, 2014)

Please suggest me a better earphone (in-ear) than Sennheiser MX170!!

I am using this earphone from last one year and now i want to upgrade. I have not used many earphones but Sennheiser MX170 was the good one with balance sound quality and good stereo effect. Problem with this, it is not comfortable for my ears (specially during walk) and I want more bass effect than this. I have selected some earphones based on reviews available on internet:

1. Sennhieser CX180 (700-800/-)
2. Creative Ep-630 (700-800/-)
3. Soundmagic E30 (>2000/-)

As per reviews on internet Soundmagic E30 is good option but same time it is also mentioned that BASS is low.I don't know 
how much it is low than Sennheiser MX170. At some sites, Soundmagic E10 is suggested for bass lovers but it is also mentioned that mid frequency response is low . 

Please suggest me a good earphone  (nearly Rs 2000/-) considering my requirements, good sound performance (good bass, mid and treble performance) and comfort.


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 3, 2014)

Tpeos Tank.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 3, 2014)

Sennheiser MX470 - Smaller size and comfy fit - comes with extra attachments and a nice leather pouch - gold pin
Sennheiser MX375 - Same size as above but cheaper - only extra leather pouch - nickel pin

I have been using both for the past 2 years, no issues


----------



## High-Fidelity (Sep 3, 2014)

T-Peos Popular, Tank, Rich200, D202-N/D200R are the most VFM IEM with much better sound quality one can buy at 2k grand.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 3, 2014)

I am using T peos Popular +1 to them.


----------

